# Green Holes? Paradise Holes?



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going out Sunday morning and have heard of a spot in 80-90' of water called by either name. Has anyone heard of it? Supposed to be SSW of the Pass and a mile or so away fro the Freighter.

Anyone else going out Sunday?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Snapper and groupers with plenty-o-sharks around last time I was there.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Love that spot for diving. Lots of snapper, some trigger, grouper. No trophy fish. Tons of lionfish. I did see a 7' sandbar shark that checked us out as we were coming up.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Paradise hole is a good spot to catch anything we go there all the time


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

It (Paradise Hole) used to be about 6 miles off of the beach to the east of Pensacola Pass, basically right off of Pensacola Beach. There was a rubble reef (bridge or building, I can't remember) right near the middle of it. You can find it on ac hart pretty easily as it is the closest place to the east of the pass (within 10 miles or so) where the water depth is greater than 100'. You'll see the 100' depth contour lines much closer to the beach in that area. That was in the 90's so I have no idea if it is still the same area, it was definitely more than a mile from the freighter though, but not too far from the three barges (assuming those are still there).


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Paradise hole and greens hole are two different areas. The Paradise hole is close to the freighter but more than a mile and is more ese of the pass. Greens hole is about 12-13 miles SSE of the pass.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

When it comes to Paradise Hole, there are at least 9 or 10 places that someone has given this name to. Back in the 70's, we used to dive a couple of them and we called them Paradise Hole and Little Paradise. I can tell you that 'our' Little Paradise was a good bit deeper and had coral heads scattered everywhere with a gray bottom. As a matter of fact, the paper charts noted 'gray bottom'. The bottom was littered with old anchors from the commercial 'sailing' ship and boat days. I brought a few home and some were larger than the boat we used back then. 

My actual point is that there are many common names to many spots and names get used more than once. It is hard to say where Paradise Hole or Holes are. Key is to get out there, try the spots and see what happens and then make notes of the conditions and results for future reference. Good luck.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

There are many area's that have been labled paradise hole - one or two are more popular than others. If you go south of the tex edwards about a mile and zig-zag south from there you will find fishy bottom. Lots of scattered live bottom all through there


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I am still going Sunday and will post a report and hopefully some good pics after.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Paradise*

Anyone willing to share numbers or compare notes. Have seen several number sets, consistent with the idea of large area/multiple spots. Just curious what's available.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Anyone willing to share numbers or compare notes. Have seen several number sets, consistent with the idea of large area/multiple spots. Just curious what's available.


What kind of machine you got?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Paradise/Green's*



twodown said:


> What kind of machine you got?


Raymarine C120


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Anyone willing to share numbers or compare notes. Have seen several number sets, consistent with the idea of large area/multiple spots. Just curious what's available.


Hmmm. Sounds like we may need a side-scan survey of the area.

I scanned an 11+ mile stretch of the Timber Holes a couple of weeks ago and turned up a bunch of large reef areas.


----------

